# Taylor OWB



## herbert (Sep 13, 2008)

I am still waiting for my stove to be delivered. While speaking to one of the sales people where i bought it i was told the stove i bought was not big enough. (i bought the 450 and he says i need the 750).
   I contacted the person i bought it from later in the day and he said the 450 is more than enough stove for my needs. these guys both work at the same place so i am confused about what i should do.
    i have a 28 x 65 well insulated double wide mobile home with a built in 2500 gallon exersise swimming pool and 450 gallon hot tub i want to heat along with the two furnaces (i installed a second furnace in the swimming pool room).
    The taylor 450 heats 315 gallons of water and the 750 heats 600 gallons of water and there is a cost difference of about 1500 between the two of them.


----------



## stephen44 (Sep 13, 2008)

T450HS Double Pass, 115,000 BTU/HR     
T750HS Double Pass, 165,000 BTU/HR     
T1000S Double Pass, 250,000 BTU/HR

do you know how many BTU's you need - I think the 750 with the bigger storage would be more suitable - JMHO


----------



## herbert (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't.  i know the house is well insulated and not that large.  i have a pacific western in my production shop that has 305 gallons of water heated and the shop is poorly insulated 10' ceilings  50 x 100 and it heats it but uses a LOT of wood.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Sep 13, 2008)

A double wide with an indoor pool, you don't see that everyday.


----------



## herbert (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually, i built on a 28 x 24 addition and installed the pool and hot tub myself


----------



## dairyfarmer (Oct 7, 2008)

I would recommend the 750 the larger firebox and the extra water storage will give you a longer burn time between fills.  Just my two cents


----------



## herbert (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the 750--will start install next week-


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have just finished the install of the 750 and have been burning for about 3 weeks for DHW only.


----------



## herbert (Oct 23, 2008)

just started a fire in mine this afternoon-----how is yours doing ?    what quantity of wood useage ?  Any issues ?

     Mine is smoking like crazy but suspected it would initialy while geting "seasoned in" and heating the water.  Water in bottom of fire box --little running out back and out the vent pipe but the manual said it would sweat bad for the first few hours.


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 24, 2008)

herbert said:
			
		

> just started a fire in mine this afternoon-----how is yours doing ?    what quantity of wood useage ?  Any issues ?
> 
> Mine is smoking like crazy but suspected it would initialy while geting "seasoned in" and heating the water.  Water in bottom of fire box --little running out back and out the vent pipe but the manual said it would sweat bad for the first few hours.




yes - i was amazed at the quantity of water - if I had not been warned - I would have suspected a leak.

did you hear the "train" noise as the air was heated and expanded down the tubes? - that was weird !.

I use mine for heat now and am putting two 12" x 24" logs in twice a day and it keeps the 3000sq ft house with two zones at 75 and gives 6 long showers a day - no probs 

- it smokes a bit - but i'm in the middle of no-where and my wood was cut late so is not as dry as I would like !

My aquastat is one of the bad batch - so it switches off at 160 and not 180 - I'm waiting for the new ones to come in - and I think it  burn cleaner once that occurs.

Overall I'm really pleased !! - let me know how you get on 

-  Stephen


----------



## herbert (Oct 24, 2008)

will do.   i just read somewhere that it is best to keep the water temp down to a temp that will do the job you need (suggested 140-150 degrees) instead of 180.   Apparently doing it is supposed to cut back the amount of wood you use


----------



## stephen44 (Oct 24, 2008)

herbert said:
			
		

> will do.   i just read somewhere that it is best to keep the water temp down to a temp that will do the job you need (suggested 140-150 degrees) instead of 180.   Apparently doing it is supposed to cut back the amount of wood you use



i would think drop the water temp 10 degrees from any point would take the same amount of heat (read wood) to raise it back up the 10 degrees. I can see it if you are letting the fire go out and having to re-heat it - but for me - In the 4 weeks now - the fire has never gone out !

Perhaps someone who knows what they are talking about would chime in please ?


----------



## herbert (Oct 24, 2008)

Wish i could remember where i read it.  My understanding was that if 180 degrees is not nessesary to heat what you are heating you are just consuming wood to keep the water temp at a higher temp than is needed ?


----------



## sdrobertson (Oct 24, 2008)

This is certainly not scientific or anything but with my CB 6048 I would lower the water temp to 170 during the shoulder seasons and run it up to the recommended 185 during cold spells.  I can't state how much less wood it burnt at the lower water temp but it was a noticeable difference.  With a new system you just have to figure out what the lowest water temp you can use to transfer enough heat to you house.  My "magic" number is 130 degrees.


----------



## herbert (Nov 23, 2008)

Forgot this thread and am repeating what ihave already posted on abother thread but here tis

I have a  pacific western i got four years ago that has done an ok job for us. In my search for another OWB this year for our home i found pacific western had gone out of business thus put me into the “search” mode. 
I ended up buying a Taylor 750 . So far i am astounded by this stove. I am heating our home (65X 28), two furnaces, hot water heater, a 10,000 gal inside swimming pool and 450 gallon spa. 
I filled it yesterday afternoon at 3:00 and just minutes ago refilled it again , this being 1:00 in the afternoon (22 hours) and the stove was still 1/3 full. The firebox on this stove is only 36” square and it has a 600 gallon water jacket. I keep the temp on the stove at 160 degrees . It got down to 15 degrees last nite and has been in the high 20’s and low 30’s all day. We have the house inside at 76 degrees. 
If the durability is in this stove i will have had hit the jackpot with this one.


----------



## stephen44 (Nov 24, 2008)

herbert said:
			
		

> Forgot this thread and am repeating what ihave already posted on abother thread but here tis
> 
> I have a  pacific western i got four years ago that has done an ok job for us. In my search for another OWB this year for our home i found pacific western had gone out of business thus put me into the “search” mode.
> I ended up buying a Taylor 750 . So far i am astounded by this stove. I am heating our home (65X 28), two furnaces, hot water heater, a 10,000 gal inside swimming pool and 450 gallon spa.
> ...



My Taylor 750 is performing in a similar manner


----------

